# Gold buttons on a blazer are out!



## P.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

Well that's what my tailor said anyway. What do you all think of that?

It's weird, but I don't even own a navy blazer just because everyone owns one. Then I realized the reason why everyone owns one: they are perfect for anytime one wants to wear a jacket. Except at a formal dinner or when one should wear a suit.

Do any of you have any suggestions for a navy 2 button blazer in the 350-500 dollar range?


----------



## daltx (Jan 19, 2006)

I have a great J. Press blazer. I got it during their sale for around $350. Brooks Brothers also makes nice blazers for under $500.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by P.J._
> 
> It's weird, but I don't even own a navy blazer just because everyone owns one. Then I realized the reason why everyone owns one: they are perfect for anytime one wants to wear a jacket.


I have 3.

In that price range you have a lot of choices. You could get a store brand from Nordstroms or Saks, or a darted 2 button model from Brooks. You can maybe get one made to measure for that much.

---------------------

Beware of showroom sales-fever reasoning: i.e., "for $20 . . ." Once you're home, how little you paid is forgotten; how good you look in it is all that matters.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

I wouldn't worry about what your tailor said. Blazer buttons are personal preference. Gold is traditional, and helps make the blazer look less like a suit coat. I like both horn and shiny gold with no pattern.

If you're in no rush to buy, you can get all sorts of fine brands on sale within your price range. I have a Corneliani that I love, so I'll suggest that.


----------



## P.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

I think I want to stay away from store brands; unless the price and cut are too good to pass by.

Also, he actually said that silver was the way to go. It might have been because that is what he had in my size at the time. They did look quite nice, but I was not convinced with the silhouette.


----------



## sheik (Apr 24, 2005)

Gold says "skipper."

Brown buttons say "simple and classic."

Now, don't get me wrong - sometimes you're feeling like a skipper and you just want to skip. For those occassions, gold buttons.

For everything else, there's brown buttons.

Btw, the $300 - $500 range will not put you in the running for anything I really love at the retail range, though in the sale range, you'll find a lot. Hate to sound like a broken record, but try Filene's Basement, Nordstrom Rack, Marshall's, Neimen's Last Call. You might get lucky.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Some tailors are known to say things just to get you to buy something else 

Brian


----------



## thinman (Jan 21, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by vwguy_
> 
> Some tailors are known to say things just to get you to buy something else
> 
> Brian


True, but I find gold blazer buttons too loud for me. My next blazer will have silver-toned or dark, smoked MOP buttons.

Best regards,
thinman

"I criticize by creation, not by finding fault."â€"Cicero


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

P.J.:

That's what distinquishes a Blazer from another sports jacket -- the brass buttons.

Some Blazer history:

In 1837 the Commander of the frigate H. M. S. Blazer was told that Englandâ€™s young queen, Victoria, would soon inspect his ship. He took one look at the unsightly condition of his crewâ€™s dress and decreed that they would get new uniforms. He decided on a short jacket with Brass Royal Navy buttons. There is a disagreement as to the color of those first Blazers. In one account the jackets were striped navy and white, but another reports solid navy serge. In either case, Victoria was so favorably impressed she required all the Queenâ€™s sailors to be in similar uniform.

Another historical tale (opposed to the seafaring one) recounts that the oarsmen of the Lady Margaret Boat Club, St. Johnâ€™s College at Cambridge University, first wore the Blazer. The red striped sport coats on the crew seem to be â€œablazeâ€ on the water.

And even another derivation may be from the 19th Century British nobilityâ€™s practice of â€œemblazoningâ€ their jackets with family, school and clubs coats of arms.

Andy


----------



## P.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

Andy:

Thank you for that information. I was largely unaware of most of it.

My definition of a blazer was simply a solid sport jacket with some decorative buttons. I would always picture gold (brass) buttons, but also considered silver and the like as acceptable. So going by that, if the buttons were mop or the like, then I considered it just a jacket.

When my tailor was suggesting it, I thought "no way," but the more I think about about the way it looked, the more I like it. As a first navy blazer though, I think I will just go with the traditional color.

Thank you for your insights. In the future, I think I will just go with my gut instincts (which is what I am now going with after all this time).

I am still looking for suggestions as to which label to go with. I am 6' 1" with an athletic build.


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

I saw a non traditional blue (royal blue) blazer by zegna at Needless Markup the other day with gorgeous nickel buttons. (I say that with tongue in cheek as I have been buying there since Stanley was around)

I also love the black or blue enamel buttons with gold edges. I use those on a couple (one black and one blue)of db blazers. Brioni has a great black enamel button with a gold B in the center and gold edges. I have a Brioni navy blue sb blazer that I bought last month that has the gold blazer buttons with the B in relief that I would like to change to the enamel but I can't find the enamel Brioni buttons available for sale.

You certainly don't want your blazer to look like the jacket to a suit, so you need some type of different button.

Perry


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I prefer enameled buttons to plain brass. Horn buttons say "sport coat" not "blaser." I have the Holland & Sherry "four lions" (red shield on a blue field) on my Chan navy blazer, and I got buttons from Benson & Clegg with a lion passant gardant on a burgundy field and had Chan put them on the new green blazer they made for me. One of these years I'll get a blue DB blazer from Chan, probably with Holland & Sherry blue buttons with gold fleurs de lis on them.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

I actually had to convince myself that I like metal buttons on a navy blazer...but, I recently purchased a Burberry blazer with two tone gold and silver buttons, the majority of the button is silver, with a gold border, and the knight logo inlaid in gold in the center...

*****
[image]https://radio.weblogs.com/0119318/Screenshots/rose.jpg[/image]"See...What I'm gonna do is wear a shirt only once, and then give it right away to the laundry...eh?
A new shirt every day!!!"​


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't own a official blazer because I switch out the metal buttons in favor of horn(for wool) or MOP(for linen) when I order my jackets. It has never crossed my mind that anyone would think that I was wearing a suit coat and the good people at Oxxford have never warned me off the practice, not that I would heed their advice. The fact that I was made to wear a blue blazer for the first twelve years of schooling may have had a small impact on my current inclination.


----------



## 15152 (Oct 17, 2004)

A blazer should really sport buttons specific to your regiment etc, the ones that come fitted at manufacture should be removed asap.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

If you just want to carry your savings around with you: https://www.jewelbasket.com/jbly5-j-l.html]


----------



## 80FJ40 (Sep 26, 2005)

because I am not entitled to wear a signet ring I wear signet buttons, though one finds it difficult to remove the wax from one's sleeves. Consider Press or Brooks for blazers if you like the 3-button style. A cashmere navy blazer w/ patch pockets and fully welting is I think the highest form.

80FJ40


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Gold buttons engraved with school crest.
(hope this doesn't start that pinky ring arguement)
2 button blazers are fine, I prefer 3 button.
It's not better, it's just what I like.
Never heard of brown buttons on a navy blazer.
Cheers


----------



## RichardS (Nov 20, 2004)

Maybe one day I have some brass buttons made which show our family crest. In the meanwhile I have to wear my blazers with the ones the manufacturers adjusted.[V]

Anyway, I am not to keen on Navy blazers nowadays and scarcely wear them at all.


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

Gold buttons are more traditional. I've never heard of anyone sporting non-gold blazer buttons on purpose.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Personally, I would not wear a blazer without brass or gold buttons, although I like many enamel insignia buttons also.

Blazer buttons are a wonderful tradition. I have given monogrammed blazer buttons as a gift to my ushers, and to other friends for special occasions. Like silver belt buckles, they are something that a man can enjoy his entire life.


----------



## Romualdo (Oct 18, 2005)

I have been moving away from the gold button look.

I have been making a two button, three open patch, side vent blazer without gold/silver blazer buttons. I usually use a nice navy horn button. My customers seem to really like this style.

Trevor L. Furbay
Proprietor

ROMUALDO TAILORING CO.
www.romualdo.com


----------



## android (Dec 8, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by P.J._
> 
> Well that's what my tailor said anyway. What do you all think of that?


I think what he meant to say was "out... of stock."


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

A blazer without metal buttons is a navy sports jacket. I like simple flat brass buttons the best. Pewter buttons can look good too. However, a navy sports jacket with the right shade of brown horn buttons can be very nice indeed.


----------



## DressPRMex (Jun 20, 2005)

I have NEVER liked any kind of brass or shiny buttons on my blazers. I've bought a few pieces which had these buttons and then had them replaced for either brown horn or simple opaque blue paste buttons. Even MOP buttons look great (soooo Bijan), but I stay away from brass[xx(]


----------



## Markus (Sep 14, 2004)

I've had all the buttons removed from my blazers and replaced with zippers.  I think the gold zippers are more formal than the nickel/silver ones.

Markus


----------



## DallasPike (Jun 9, 2005)

My blazer has darker buttons but now I regret that it does. I love the fit of my blazer and it doesn't need replacing so I was hoping to simply purchase a set of brass buttons and have a tailer put them on. 

Could someone please point me in the right direction of finding some brass buttons online? Thanks.


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

Ebay has awesome vintage buttons. I'm not sure where you stand on wearing buttons that you don't technically have the right to wear, though.

Ben Silver has some pretty expensive buttons but they're gorgeous and you can get your own school's crest.

Failing those options, why not ask your tailor for some generic buttons.

Costly thy habit as thy purse can buy,
But not express'd in fancy; rich, not gaudy;
For the apparel oft proclaims the man.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I've bought quite a bit from an old fashioned New England outfit called Shoreline Engravers. They're great.

They offer these:


Personally, I like the sterling w/ vermeil roped edge (at the top). I also like the pewter w/ navy enamel inlay. Monogrammed with initials, of course.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## DallasPike (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you both for the suggestions. I'll take a look at shoreline and ask a tailor.

Are there other places that forum members would recommend?


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

My monogrammed gold buttons are on their third blazer now. 

I also have a blue sportcoat with dark horn buttons - it really depends on the look you want to convey that day.

I just gave away a blue double-breasted (6 x 1) blazer with gold crested buttons - just a little too nautical to wear anymore.


----------



## General Koskov (Jan 2, 2004)

The following is quoted from Commander A. Covey-Crump's collection of Naval slang, found on the RN's website.



> quote:[Under the definition of 'Blazer'] The name for this coloured coat comes from HMS BLAZER, whose Captain (Captain J. W. Washington) in 1845 had his boat's crew dressed in blue and white-striped jackets. This was, of course, before the days of authorised uniform for Naval ratings


However, in a section of the website titled 'History of rating's uniforms,' it mentions that: 'The captain of HMS Blazer ordered his men to wear blue and white striped Guernsey's.'

As we all know, a Guernsey is a type of sweater and the resulting look would be something like the shirts worn by the French or Russian (to name two) navies. I.e. they were horizontal stripes, rather than the vertical-stripes seen on the oarsmen's blazer.

So, you see, the name 'blazer' means many different things, and it would much simplify things to call what has been called 'blazer' on this thread, a 'reefer' jacket. Unless you are referring to that oarsmen's jacket.

Also, I have never seen gold buttons on a blazer or reefer. The navy issues brass for its uniform.

_At afternoon funerals, wear a frock coat and top hat. Should the funeral be your own, the hat may be dispensed with.
--The Cynic's Rules of Conduct. 1905 
_


----------



## janne (Apr 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by DallasPike_
> 
> Could someone please point me in the right direction of finding some brass buttons online? Thanks.com.


www.bensonandclegg.com Lots of nice buttons, fast delivery.


----------



## nakedwatch (Feb 17, 2006)

I took your ADVICE. Thank you so much for the great ADVICE. Most people would have just laughed and gone on, but you took time out of your day to pass on this helpful ADVICE.

The NakedWatch(TM) Company


----------



## DallasPike (Jun 9, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by janne_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion. They have a great selection.


----------



## 16412 (Apr 1, 2005)

Bazers and sports coats have two different themes. Afterall, did the first blazer come from boating? Or, school jackets with blazing colors? For example, one book, for taikors, over 100 years ago, shows a striped blazer for playing cricket, would Tailor & Cutter not know what they are talking about? I believe back in the early 60's that about half the blazers didn't have metal button, but it is, even today, rare to see a sports coat with metal buttons. 

Some people like the subdued look of a blazer with nonmetal buttons, but, like buttons that blend in with the cloth. Out on water nonrust metal buttons are probably the safest. Blazers are more sleek than sports coats. And, sports coats are sewn a bit looser, than blazers and suit coats.


----------



## P.J. (Jan 24, 2006)

Nakedwatch: 

Relax, it was just a joke. I am not perfect either. In fact, I am a terrible speller. In a business situation though, it may prove prudent to not give potential customers/clients the idea that you don't watch out for details.

Besides, if you don't have skin thick enough to tolerate a harmless joke, then watch out for some other people. They will chew you up and spit you out.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Gold/brass buttons on a blazer are out? If that matters to you (and it certainly doesn't matter to me), just wait a few years and they'll be back in again.


----------



## nakedwatch (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey P.J., sorry for the sarcastic reply, just not having a good day today. Truth be told, I'm glad you noticed it and said something, even though it ticked me off at first. At least only a few people saw it.

The NakedWatch(TM) Company


----------



## jmorgan32 (Apr 30, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> I've had all the buttons removed from my blazers and replaced with zippers.  I think the gold zippers are more formal than the nickel/silver ones.
> 
> Markus


Snot bubbles I laughed so hard on this post Markus. Good look huh? Nehru?

What is the crap about brass buttons? That is what a blazer is!! If you don't like them, wear a sport coat eg tweed. Jeez. Brass, pewter, ceramic all fine...This thing about horn or plastic just takes the blazer and turns it into a solid sports coat, which I would never wear.

Trad is never "in" or "out". We just know.


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

Nonsense.

Find a new tailor.


----------

